# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Rangehood installation

## jveevers

I have a new 900mm wide rangehood that I will be installing. 2 problems. No. 1 is, the stainless steel duct housing sits against the wall until it reaches the cornice, what do I do to get it through the cornice?. No. 2 , I have a glass splashback that goes halfway up the wall , then ends and have a painted wall the rest of the way to the cornice. Therefore the duct-housing sits against the splashback but how do I deal with the 7mm gap between wall and duct-housing once it gets past where the splashback ends?

----------


## cherub65

can you post a pic?
Range hood usually sits on your splash. What height are you installing from cook top?
You have to cut the cornice flush to your duct

----------


## NigeC

> I have a new 900mm wide rangehood that I will be installing. 2 problems. No. 1 is, the stainless steel duct housing sits against the wall until it reaches the cornice, what do I do to get it through the cornice?. Cut that section of cornice out, white silicone the gap (hopefully there is only a tiny gap if you do it right it will be a snug fit)
>  No. 2 , I have a glass splashback that goes halfway up the wall , then ends and have a painted wall the rest of the way to the cornice. Therefore the duct-housing sits against the splashback but how do I deal with the 7mm gap between wall and duct-housing once it gets past where the splashback ends? 1.You can either get more splash back to make the whole surface uniform (this will probably look bodgy) or put another sheet of material to bring the two uneven surfaces together (like 6mm cement sheet)
> 2. You can notch the 7mm out of the duct with a 5" angle grinder. This is a skilled operation. I cut stainless steel switchboards this way but you have to know what you are doing. If you go too hard with the grinder it will "burn" the stainless steel. You really have to let the cutting disc do its thing with minimal, if any, pressure. Using new discs keeps the grinder cutting a better line. Once you notch it, it becomes yours! 
> I doubt anyone will see the burn if you do go too hard but YOU will know it is there and it will annoy the pi*s out of you no end

  .

----------


## rrobor

Im with Cherub65 and dont understand this. Your splashback should stop and the rangehood should sit on a bare wall. 
How are you going to fit the hood, drill the glaas? The rangehood is designed to sit on a bare wall. For me, do it any other way and you will see its a patchback
Standard heights are 90cm for cooker 70cm for splashback then hood on that (taken from a combo splashback, cooker, hood . I just used a stanley knife to cut out the cornice and ceiling. I used ordinary topcoat to fix the odd crack and bad cut line because thats what I had. This turned out to be an advantage because it doesnt stick to the stainless but jiust gives a tight fit. So adjustments of the hood at any time dont stuff up your ceiling.

----------


## NigeC

Perhaps they give you an extra long duct and that is the reason for the confusion

----------


## Sybarite

How high is your splashback? 
cheers, 
Earl

----------


## jveevers

The Rangehood is at 780mm above the bench. Plan was to have the splashback go to 1200mm which would be level with top of adjoining window. Other option to go to cornice about 1500mm above bench. But those 2 options raise problem of splashback actually going behind rangehood and flue surround and mounting of rangehood through splashback.

----------


## jveevers

Its up, big problems. Rangehood was hung but due to angle was not possible to fit the flue surround without cutting a rectangle out of the ceiling and lowering the flue surround down through the roof and ceiling onto the unit. Unfortunately a gas pipeline was above the hole cutout so the surround had to be fitted prior to hanging and then hung "blind" and dyna bolts tightened by reaching into the surround from above. Its done and will not now be removing for purpose of fitting splashback or tiling. Splashback will have to go to bottom level of rangehood only and paint above that height.

----------


## cherub65

Where's the glass?

----------


## jveevers

What glass?? You mean the splashback?? We are in Perth, the kitchen went in this week. That means we now have to wait 3 weeks for the glass people to come and measure and another 3 weeks for it to be made. They cannot measure until cupboards and power in place. And I couldnt be without rangehood for 6 weeks (no rangehood, no cooking as no extraction), so rangehood had to go in prior to splashback. Also rangehood needs to be in so they can measure glass up to it. I dont understand why you expect glass to be there at this early stage??

----------


## cherub65

Read your first post. You inferred that this was existing Hence why people where trying to solve your problem

----------


## NigeC

> Read your first post. You inferred that this was existing Hence why people where trying to solve your problem

   :Doh:  I'm with you!!

----------


## jveevers

OK sorry guys, since first post i read replies that said rangehood must go on bare wall so the old splashback came down to facilitate that. Now i am getting a new one only to height of new rangehood. Does anyone know where you can buy 150mm ducting for the rangehood (in Perth), only need 450mm, Bunnies dont have.

----------


## PJL1941

Try "THE GOOD GUYS"

----------


## nww1969

> Try "THE GOOD GUYS"

  I think he may have installed it by now. Its an old post.

----------

